# Vaccination



## Noemi666 (Oct 26, 2016)

Hi,

I am going to NZ for holidays with my 3-year-old daughter.

I need to know if I have to give her extra vaccinations.
Here in my country I cannot communicate with Sanidad de Fronteras which is responsible for this matter. 

Does anyone know where to find this information?

Thanks in advance,
Noemi.


----------



## Nemo80 (Apr 16, 2017)

Hi Noemi,

It's advised to be up to date with your routine vaccinations and Hepatitis A & B vaccinations.

Refer to this link for details.

https://wwwnc.cdc.gov/travel/destin...w-zealand?s_cid=ncezid-dgmq-travel-double-001


----------

